# Bowfishing accident!



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

Saw this link when browsing the Florida Sportsman Forum. WARNING GRUESOME PICS!

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/...finger-while-bowfishing-warning-gruesome-pics


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

All the comments are funnier than the guy telling the story.


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I work with the guy. He's gonna be a mate on one of our boats this summer. Lots of pinky jokes from here on out....


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

WOW I haven't never seen nothing like that


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

puts a new meaning to finger mullet, don't just catch fingerlings, can't count to ten anylonger, just 9 1/2...LOL


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Crazy... still not nearly as gruesome as watching my wife's stomach area during a c-section where organs are pulled out and set outside so they can clean up in there. I saw this with both daughters, so I have a strong stomach.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That's nasty...


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Dang, I just got into bowfishing but I think that would be impossible wit the setup I use. There is a sliding line attachment so the line is never away from the tip till I shoot and it comes straight out of the reel and goes with the arrow, nice kit I got from Half Hitch in Navarre.*


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Not too bad of pics - I was a surgical tech for 10 years and have seen a lot worse. But would not want that to happen to me. Experience with having my calf ripped apart with a rototiller is enough for me.... (Have pics of that - not for the faint hearted)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man....that's rough!!!! Just about getting into bowfishing....Won't let that stop me....If I lose 1/2 a finger, I still have 9 1/2 left!!!!


----------

